# FISHING TIP#967. Harness lugs for heavy spinning rod.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

A long fight on heavy spin tackle is hard on the arms and back. A harness saves a lot of pain and strain and allows you to keep the heat on with less effort. This is especially handy on Tuna hooked on jigs or poppers. 

This is "Duck soup" to make. You'll need 2 plastic reel stand clamps and 2 small SS eyebolts with nuts that fit the mounting brackets.

I don't think you can miss if you look at this photo carefully.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

thats a good tip there.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

I like this ideal a lot


----------

